# Portage Lakes Boat ramps



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

Is there a boat ramp on East Res or Miller Lake does anyone know ? Would like to fish one of the two but only have alum boat with electric motors. Wont' make it that far from state parks. If you know of one and maybe an address near by I could put it in my GPS. Thanks so much in advance Fred


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nope, no public ramps on those lakes.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Only ramps over there are owned by marinas or Goodyear.


----------



## Biersmith (Apr 18, 2009)

The Goodyear club is looking for new members. $100 per year for the Private boat ramp and facilities. Send me a PM for details if you're interested.


----------



## woosterken (Apr 16, 2009)

does sandy beach marina on south main st. still have a launch ramp?

woosterken


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sandy beach does. They dont like letting anyone use it. A couple years ago I broke down over there and asked to leave my boat and go get my truck and trailer and use there ramp. A young kid at the desk said sure. No problem. When I got back with my truck and trailer his Mom was throwing a fit. My mom was with me and was up at the marina and bought something for her boat while I was getting the truck and trailer. The woman at the marina didnt know my mom was with me. I went out and told my mom the woman in charge wasnt going to let me use the ramp. My mom went back inside and said Id like to return this. The woman said why whats wrong. Nothing wrongs with the part but my sons boat is broke down and you cant even let him use your ramp for 2 minutes so I dont want to be your customer. Needless to say I got to use the ramp.


----------



## Biersmith (Apr 18, 2009)

Not a friendly bunch at Sandy Beach


----------

